# New Forum



## roller (Jul 24, 2010)

Ever since the new switch this forum has been so SLOW and the photo`s are a nightmare to load. I usually just give up...No problems before the switch...any help would be good because I like this site...but I cant stand this...


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 8, 2010)

Roller--it *is* frustrating.  Huddler is working on being able to automatically resize pictures that members upload.  In the meantime, it will help if you resize your pictures first.  It will go a lot faster when you try to upload, and the posts with pictures will load faster.  I know it's a hassle, but resizing the pics first is the best option for now.


----------

